# My dog is dying- please say a prayer for her



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

My mixed breed who is somewhere between 13 and 15 had a mammary tumor that was malignant removed less than a year ago. I took her to the vet this morning because her back legs started giving out on her. He took x-rays and not only did the mammary tumors come back, but it has spread to her chest/lungs. I had a feeling she still had cancer, but to see that x-ray image of the cancer in her chest, I lost it. I asked him what the absolute maximum time I have left with her is and he replied that she would be lucky to have six months. Please say a prayer for her that she is not and will not suffer and please say one for me- pray for me that I will have the strength to know when it is the right time for her to pass and that I won't be selfish.


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

oh hon, I am so sorry. I can imagine you standing there looking at the x-ray. 

As a mom, even a dog "mom" you will know when the time is right. I think it is an instinct we have, to not want, the ones we love to suffer. 

Yes, it will be a hard decision, and gut wrenching at best, but it will be the right decision and you will know. 

Being I just lost mine, I now have the benefit of hindsight. I sit and look at everyones pictures here online. It dawned on me, that I don't have enough good pictures of Bear. 

Or I see where everyone has had so much fun with there dogs. For instance, I love where people let there dogs get muddy. I never did that, and wish I had. 

Life is short, so go eat popsicles and cheeseburgers. Go play in the mud. Go to the lake. Snuggle on the couch and watch animal planet together.

Kathy


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Praying to Him right now.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about you pup. One thing to remember, dogs don't read book or X-rays! I adopt senior/special needs pups and I can't tell you how many times I've heard "X only has days/weeks to live" and the pup has lived many happy, quality months.

My Lab Duncan was recently diagnosed with 2 kinds of Cancer - I now cherish every day, not only with him, but with all my pups, you just never know how long you will have with them.

Wishing you the best for your girl


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry... prayed to our Lord for you both... What a joy and blessing you've had each other and will again have each other when in Heaven!

God bless! Lovingly and specially!

Tanya


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Prayers coming your way and hers, too. I am so very, very sorry. You are her family, her friend-- you will know when. She is so lucky to have you looking out for her. Prayers are on the way!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I am so very sorry. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Please come over and check out the new section on the board:

Preparing to Say Goodbye 

Many people haver found help and comfort there.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so sorry - I know you must be devastated. Just try to make the most of everyday like someone else suggested, take lots of pictures. Your post made me decide to do something that I've thought about, and haven't done yet, and that is - I'm going to get one of those little plaster handprint kits they make for babies. I'm going to make a paw-print of Kodee's for a keepsake. We never know how long we have.

Spoil her rotten (as I'm sure you already are) and know that when "it's time", you will know. She'll tell you in her own soft, gentle way. God bless you both.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SpiritsmamI'm so sorry to hear about you pup. One thing to remember, dogs don't read book or X-rays! I adopt senior/special needs pups and I can't tell you how many times I've heard "X only has days/weeks to live" and the pup has lived many happy, quality months.
> 
> My Lab Duncan was recently diagnosed with 2 kinds of Cancer - I now cherish every day, not only with him, but with all my pups, you just never know how long you will have with them.
> 
> Wishing you the best for your girl


There's alot of truth in that. Although I lost my Sieg to fast moving lymphatic cancer, we were successful in treating and saving Willie from lung cancer. My vet went beyond the call of duty to help him but she wanted to learn was her initial response to treating him. So she did not charge me for the chemo treatments he got. She said she would write it off as a learning expense. I don't know if she really did that or not. First she got the medication from a human hospital at the cost of $150 a treatment. Then she called her old professor at Cornell and found out how to make it herself from $25 worth of chemicals. She told me that in all her years as a vet she had never met a dog so stoic and so calm as he received 12 injections through a catheter. All the while he looked up at her with calm peaceful eyes of what looked to both of us as hope and gratitude. Willie survived another four years and when it finally was his time my vet excused herself. She couldn't do it. Her staff marveled at that. Her assistant told me it was a first. The tears I heard coming from her office I was also told were a first. My vet has pictures of her patients all over her clinic. Only one picture is on her desk. It's a picture of Willie. She told me that she had always known that dogs were capable of great love and courage, but her experience with me and Willie was life changing. I hope you also have such fortune as Willie and I did.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank you all for your prayers, support, and personal experiences. The only comfort I have is that in time she will be going to a much better world than what we have here and she'll be free from any pain she may have unbeknowst to me.

My vet said that the cancer has spread enough that chemo and radiation would be of no benefit. All I can, as you all have mentioned, is take lots of pictures and spend as much time with her as possible. I just can't get that chest x-ray out of my head. I have never seen something worse than that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

When it comes to such a final prognosis I would encourage you to seek a second opinion. It may very well be as your vet says. It would be best though to remove all doubt. I can tell you that Willie's x-rays were also quite shocking. He didn't have a really good chance but he did have some chance. Thankfully, he was fortunate. You may be too. You won't really know though from one vet's determination.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry to hear your devastating news. Take it one day at a time and enjoy each and every day the two of you have together.

Sending hugs, best thoughts and prayers to both of you!!!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

My prays are with him already, I'm so sorry...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Prayers and positive thoughts lifted up for both of you.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

our thoughts and prayers are with both of you


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

What a lucky dog you have had - it has had you for all of these years. My heart goes out to you and I will pray for you to know when the time is right, and know you will meet again.

Donna


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Just look at this precious girl... That last picture really did me in. My Murphy is 16-1/2. Luckily, she's doing very well, but I know that can't last forever. I understand your pain all too well. My thoughts and many prayers are with you both.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the news about your puppy. Having been there more times than I like to remember I feel your pain. Prayers are on the way.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your dog. My Chama is in pretty bad shape as well and I just try to keep her quality as life as good as I can. She's always had a weight problem but lately I've been feeding her a little extra just so she feels full...I figure she might as well get as much pleasure as possible for the remainder of her life! 

Please enjoy the rest of your time together.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I have lost at least 4 dogs where I had to make the call for euth.Not a good thing ALL still bother me.One thing that gives me peace is that supposedly dogs have no understanding of death and no fear.I seldom post here since I am still traumatized at my having to decide when a beloved companion needed amy help to pass.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

One thing you may want to do now is s/w your vet about whether or not he/she would be willing to come to your home for the euth. When I was interviewing prospective vets for Kodee, this was at the top of my list of questions (maybe I'm weird, but I was worried about that, and Kodee was only about 7 mos old at the time!) I used to work for a vet, and assisted in many euthanasias. We took every one of them seriously, and made the human and their pet (i.e. best friend) as comfortable as possible. They all went peacefully. But I always thought that if I could have it done at home, where my pet was most comfortable and secure, that's what i would do.

It's just something to try to think about in advance, before emotions get any higher than they already are. God bless you...


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

KodeeGirl,

Thanks for mentioning that. I did ask my vet that yesterday and he said that he could come to my home when it is time. I barely slept last night and feel like I was hit by a mack truck.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Ilovealldogs...
> I barely slept last night and feel like I was hit by a mack truck.










I know how difficult this is, just wanted to let you know I'm continuing to keep you and your girl in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What an adorable girl she is. 

In the section that Lauri (and the gang) linked to, there is information that might be helpful on hospice type care (they call it pawspice) and in this section and that one there is information on pain management. Some of those things can extend quality of life. 

There are also supplements-and I have no idea if they are truly useful or not-for dogs with cancer. KV Supply has some and there is information on the Magic Bullet Foundation site that might be useful too. 

They seem to think that cancer can be slowed a little by feeding no grains, foods like Evo, etc. Again, I do not know but for some reason I always feel like if I am doing little things I am being useful to my dog and then I feel like I am doing SOMETHING against that stupid disease. 

http://www.themagicbulletfund.org and her other site: http://www.helpyourdogfightcancer.com/

Please let us know how you guys are doing.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry. You and your family will remain in our prayers. Take lots of photos. Eats lots of wonderful meals together. Drive to interesting places, and if she isn't able to do much than get out of the car and sniff around, enjoy that because she certainly is. When she's unable to get out of the car, just sit together and talk about all the good times you've shared -- there have been so many -- and she'll remember them with you. You'll see it in the glisten of her eyes and the slight grin on her face. Remind her of the naughty things that she did when she was younger and you can have a good laugh. Cuddle together and tell her how much you love her. Spend every day as though tomorrow would never come for any of us. 

The thing is, none of us know when our last day will be here. You've been told your girl's is coming soon. But we don't really know anything for sure. So, live six years in six months. Savor each minute. Write poems. Write lists of what makes your girl so unique. Take more photos and videos. Crowd the image of the xray from your mind and heart by creating beautiful new images of your beautiful life together.









And we'll be here for you.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank you all for the suggestions, many of which I am going to do. I am slowly switching her food to Innova Evo, which is grain free and quality protein. I am also only going to give her filtered water. (I saw both were recommended for dogs with cancer.) My vet called me today to check on her and see how she did over the weekend. Thank God her appetite is still good.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

sending another needed prayer.......also a prayer so that You'll know when it's time............
I'm sorry - Itr's the ONLY BAD thing about owning any dog.
enjoy the time you've left- cherish each day. I agree....mud, cheeseburgers, frosty paws for dessert!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone for their prayers. I really appreciate it. It took me a few weeks to grasp the concept that she doesn't have much longer, but I am finally getting a grip now (as best as I can anyway). 

An update: She is not as interested in food although she will still eat. I just have to put goodies on it, which I didn't used to have to do. If I don't, she won't eat it (the dry food). She's been panting a lot more than normal and I've seen her pacing at times. She hasn't gotten on the bed in about a week- not sure if she can't or just doesn't want to. I was encouraged a few weeks ago because I didn't see any real "downhill" signs, but I think I am now beginning to. There for a while she had good days and not so good days, but I think she's slowly having more not so good days. (I wouldn't say they're bad days because she does still have an appetite and she does still like attention. She also is urinating/defecating normally and her drinking is normal also.)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I've been through this before. Why not buy some good quality canned food or boil some eggs or buy some canned salmon or sardines and add those to her food? She might as well enjoy herself while she can, right?









So keep enjoying your time together and spoil her as much as you can!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI've been through this before. Why not buy some good quality canned food or boil some eggs or buy some canned salmon or sardines and add those to her food? She might as well enjoy herself while she can, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, she has had canned food on top of her dry food as treats in the past, but now I give that to her everyday because otherwise she won't eat any of her dry food. In other words, I think her appetite is not as good as it was.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

for you!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I forgot how cute she was-what a little sweetheart. 

Did your vet say anything about stuff for pain management? There's a sticky in this section that has information on that. 

I just think it is so hard-she is a lucky dog though to have someone love her and give her the best days that she can have. 

I could look at her all day she's so adorable.


----------

